# Cannnot use raw socket in jail guest



## owata (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi.

I cannot use ping and many applications in a jail guest on FreeBSD 10.0-RC5, qjail ver 3.2. I have done `sysctl security.jail.allow_raw_sockets=1` and wrote 
	
	



```
security.jail.allow_raw_sockets=1
```
 in /etc/sysctl.conf. I checked:


```
% sysctl security.jail.allow_raw_sockets
security.jail.allow_raw_sockets: 1
```
after reboot, but cannot use it.

What would you suggest I do?


----------



## owata (Jan 21, 2014)

I find this this solution, it is writen in qjail(8).
I done:

```
sudo qjail config -k ${jail_name}
```
after, I can use ping.


----------

